# Neon Tetras



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone think an 10inch rhom will tolerate neons tetras in the same tank. I'm thinking theres a chance it might work because the neons are so small compared to the rhom. I've seen many pics of large pygos and neon tetras cohabitating the same tank. Has anyone tried this??? Let me know what you guys think.

PS... Theres PLENTY of plants in the tank and the rhom is fed well 2x a day.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

LOL, no.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would think of it as extremely unlikely it will work. At least it's a healthy diet for him at any rate


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think it would work out but you could try. they are pretty colorful and easy to

see so i would think they are an easy target.

a pictures are just a snap shot of brief moment and doesnt mean much as far

as keeping them together.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

neons are cheap are they breed alot...so get a 10 gallon tank stock it with 20$ worth of neons see if they breed if they do just keep throwing them in your big tank


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to Piranha Aquario forum


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i would try, its cheap and it might work.
wes


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Started with 15 neons in the manny tank (In January) and now down to 2 survivors , and he does get fed alot , I just kep replacing them , I like the way they look in the tank


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> Does anyone think an 10inch rhom will tolerate neons tetras in the same tank. I'm thinking theres a chance it might work because the neons are so small compared to the rhom. I've seen many pics of large pygos and neon tetras cohabitating the same tank. Has anyone tried this??? Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> PS... Theres PLENTY of plants in the tank and the rhom is fed well 2x a day.
> [snapback]1031157[/snapback]​


I've tried Neons with my rhom and they lasted for awhile , presently my rhom has
a Royal Pleco , (4) Chinese Algae Eaters and (12) Rummy Nose Tetras. They have been in with him for 6mths now. Here's some old pics with the neons and a newer one with the Rummy Nose Tetras.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats it..... I'm going to pick up a dozen neons today. Thanks fellas, for all the replies.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think an 10inch rhom will tolerate neons tetras in the same tank. I'm thinking theres a chance it might work because the neons are so small compared to the rhom. I've seen many pics of large pygos and neon tetras cohabitating the same tank. Has anyone tried this??? Let me know what you guys think.
> ...


lol i like ur sign.







sad to hear ur risking a royal wit a rhom


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

About the comment who said Neons are easy to breed, please explain how, I'm interested in "taking on" this breeding of neons!

At any rate, I wish you the best of luck, if you have a planted tank I hope they'll survive!

Mine didn't for very long.. but I had them in with pygos and my rhom! At any rate, I'm thinking that at 10" it just really wouldn't care!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Well I went to the lfs and bought 10 neon tetras.... As soon as I put them in the tank my rhom picked off 3 like they were little raisins. Theres 7 left and big boy just ate a whole shrimp so I guess I'll just sit back and wait how long the remainng 7 last. Oh well.... Ya live, ya learn.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

well first of all i had 30 neons in with my 10" rhom and he didnt eat any but the feeders i put in to feed the rhom would eat the neons. lol

and to the one who said neons are easy to breed is extremally wrong. almost all the neons you buy are wild caught. they are esuper hard to breed. rarelly happens in home aquaria, but if you can pull it off congrats

but i dont think so


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

well of my 30 neons that started the cycle of my 55gal 3 died durrign the cycle, NONE survived after 3 months with my 9 reds ranging from at the TIME of introduction of the reds varried from 1.5-2" i added 4 reds initally at 2" in the 1st week alone 7 neons were gone, once the other 5 came into play 2 weeks later the tetras were history


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> lol i like ur sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How so? He knows what he's doing, knows about his fish's requirements and isn't overcrowding his fish...









No topic for the Cohab forum btw., so:
*_Moved to General Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Only 4 neons remain.....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I'll be adding a load of neons when I redo my Manny tank in the next couple of weeks, its going to be a planted tank so plenty of places for them to hide. Plus my manny is always really mellow with any tank mates so hopefully the majority of them will remain!

Its worth the risk anyway, as they add a different look to your tank which makes it worth while


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > lol i like ur sign.
> ...


i just think royal's are too cool to be risking wit piranhas.


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

ditcher fish never last long


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone think an 10inch rhom will tolerate neons tetras in the same tank. I'm thinking theres a chance it might work because the neons are so small compared to the rhom. I've seen many pics of large pygos and neon tetras cohabitating the same tank. Has anyone tried this??? Let me know what you guys think.
> ...


Beautiful Set-up


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Well, other people think Redbellies are too cool to be kept as a shoal of 3 in a 45g, or Midas Cichlids too cool to be kept in a 29g








And so everyone has his/her own ideas about fish keeping...


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

my friend had a neon in with a big ass red tail cat and it survived fro almost 2 years before he ate it


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Here's some information from another site about the Royal Plecos ... 
"Species Information 
Size 340mm (13.6") SL

Notes on ID These fish are imported in all sizes and in a number of colour forms. Interestingly the colour of the eye varies from bright orange to dull red. Although described from Venezuelan material, the colour forms that have given rise to L027 are from different locations such as the Rio Tocantins, Xingú and Tapajos, Brazil. It appears that the juveniles of Brazilian populations have solid or plain as opposed to barred caudal fin rays. So, a juvenile with barred caudal fin rays is from Colombian or Venezuelan stock. 
Sexing Undocumented, although with most ancistrine plecos the genital papilla of the female is round and blunt, that of the male by comparison is smaller and pointed. It is not known at what size this method of sexing can be used on Royal Plecos. 
*Habitat Information Distribution Wide distribution range from Colombia and Venezuela to South Central Amazon basin.
Temperature 22 - 30°C "*


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Yorkshires picture of the month a while back was like that. Click the link below
POTM


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


*

yes i know about royal's, there really cool and i dont think anyone should risk sucha cool fish wit a piranha.i think ur a lil bit off on the size, ive seen pics of royals that are like 18"*


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Red Eyes said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


*
I guess these guys are wrong then at this site
and don't know what they are talking about. Enough of this derailing







*


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

my jack dempsey killed my royal pleco and i was really pissed, so just be forewarned you might lose that fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Red Eyes said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > Red Eyes said:
> ...


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

neons are hard to breed

thats surprising...a friend of mine baught about 30 of them for a 30 gallon tank, after a couple months there were TONS of them

maybe he just got lucky


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

boozehound420 said:


> neons are hard to breed
> 
> thats surprising...a friend of mine baught about 30 of them for a 30 gallon tank, after a couple months there were TONS of them
> 
> ...


well with 30 of em i would expect some hanky panky in there


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> BTW judazz's site says at least 16".[snapback]1032311[/snapback]​


I wish my site was as reliable as you make it sound to be: I get my info from various sites on the net and use common sense to compile that info, and that means there's probably some rubbish on my website as well...

</derailing>


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > BTW judazz's site says at least 16".[snapback]1032311[/snapback]​
> ...


i use ur site for like all my info on plecos, along wit plantetcatfish. i also have a fish book that says 40+cm so thats like i udnno bout more than 13".

in gerneral, all charicins are somewhat hard to breed, and with 30 i would suppose that you would have some babies.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I have lots of neons in mt tank and they are untouched and have been for months


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Does anyone think an 10inch rhom will tolerate neons tetras in the same tank. I'm thinking theres a chance it might work because the neons are so small compared to the rhom. I've seen many pics of large pygos and neon tetras cohabitating the same tank. Has anyone tried this??? Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> PS... Theres PLENTY of plants in the tank and the rhom is fed well 2x a day.
> [snapback]1031157[/snapback]​


Last week I added 30 neons to my 165 gal with 6 pygo's and within 3 days they were all gone. I also feeded them plenty of feeders prior to and after adding the neons. An expensive meal at 2 bucks a piece in you ask me!

stone


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its been less than one day and all 10 of my neons are gone.... lol At least my rhom got a healthy snack out of it. =P


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

lol i'm gonna try some in my pygo tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wont work


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

out of every type of fish ive tried with my RBPs the tetras were the worst!!! they practically swim into the Ps mouths!!! 
stupid ass fish...... 16 of them in about 12 hours. a week later i got 8 more free..... they lasted about the time it took me to cook my dinner.


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

who cares if it works at least it'll be a healthy meal


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i kept 3 neets in a tank with my 12" rhom.
the last one got snatched up about a year after i put them in.
you just can't feed them too much or they'll get too big.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

it might work it might not. the only way to find out is to try. the tetras are small and fast so the rhom might have problems catching them. and with all of the nice hiding spots. but every rhom is different most will not tolerate any other fish in its territory


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

why are you feeding a 10" rhom twice a day?!

you should be feeding him like every 2 days or every other day


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

i've not read throughthe forum but i kept them with red bellies, they gradually deminished, with one rhom or any piranha i imagine they would last a few weeks, two of them actually lasted two months but the dissppeared when i got a new red belly young'un who obviously liked them at his age.

i keep adding them to the tank every few weeks to fill out the space, i dont really care if they disappear, their deaths are swift unlike bigger fish that you may put in with em.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

It should be ok, neons are fast.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive actually had very good success with Jewel Cichlids. Ive had 4 with my 7" reds for a few weeks now. I have a cave and a tree stump for them to hide in. Hoping my luck continues.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This neon vs. piranhas is not a suitable topic here. Might as well write about guppy's vs. piranhas. Tiny fish like these can live in a piranha tank so long as sufficient surface hiding areas or nook or crany's are provided for small fishes to hide in. As a normal routine these tiny fishes are largely ignored and snacked on by pygos when nothing else is available.


----------



## James Blake (May 18, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> well of my 30 neons that started the cycle of my 55gal 3 died durrign the cycle, NONE survived after 3 months with my 9 reds ranging from at the TIME of introduction of the reds varried from 1.5-2" i added 4 reds initally at 2" in the 1st week alone 7 neons were gone, once the other 5 came into play 2 weeks later the tetras were history
> [snapback]1031819[/snapback]​


you cycled a tank with neons??? i'm sure they didnt like that much.


----------



## piranha1991 (Sep 17, 2005)

i find neons are as easy to breed as guppies my bro used to breed them for my pirahnas to eat when they where little he bought 20 of them and in a month there where a bout 200 of them


----------

